
As We May Think (1945) - luu
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-think/303881/
======
csense
Wow. He anticipates many future inventions. I suppose we can forgive him for
not knowing about the transistor. He does talk about the possibility of using
vacuum tubes for switching the telephone network, among other things.

Interestingly, he mentions the vacuum tube again when talking about unknown
unknowns that might increase technological progress:

"Technical difficulties of all sorts have been ignored, certainly, but also
ignored are means as yet unknown which may come any day to accelerate
technical progress as violently as did the advent of the thermionic tube..."

